

Ask HN: Who's hiring for contract work? August version - zemanel

I'm available for contract work. development in html5, java, python, django, javascript, dojo, postgres, mysql, linux admin.
======
kls
See this thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1586495> The poster, is
looking for a quality developer to help guide him through the process of
building an app.

~~~
zemanel
thank you

------
illumen
I'm looking for someone with 10 years experience in html5.

~~~
zemanel
It's impossible for someone to have 10 years experience in html5 because the
spec is recent, something you could have found out with a background check,
which you you didn't, hence it's deducible you didn't used to do you homework
after school.

------
zemanel
bump!

